# What do you use for a settling tank?



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey DT

Should be able to save on the shipping (& mayb a better price too) at a local restaurant supply that handles used stuff. I know there are several stores like that around here. Should be able to find some kind of tank, big pot or something (don't know what size you need?) & maybe get a stainless steel welding shop to put the needed fittings on it?

Just a thought!

Lew


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

It looks like I'll only have 300 or so pounds from 4 of my 11 hives. But I hope to have 20-25 hives by this time next year. I guess I'm thinking ahead a little bit.

Dan


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Maybe you will grow to the need of a used stainless milk bulk tank. 
That should be big enough to hold a lot of honey and then "where would you put the bulk tank"?
If you are like me use five gallon food grade plastic buckets with lids, they work fine, hope to upgrade mine by adding a "honey gate" to make things easier.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't know how much honey you want to settle but we use several tanks. Although we do use the 300 lb stainless, I also use my old Dadant plastic 2 frame extractor, gutted, for a tank. It holds around 150 or so lbs and works great.
I'm with napper though, buy quality, you'll hopefully be doing this for years and there is nothing better than an old piece of quality equipment! (except a brand new piece you've wanting to buy!)


----------

